# صناعة الزجاج



## hady511 (20 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم:

اخواني الكرام .... هل يمكن أن تفيدوني بمواقع مفيدة عن صناعة الزجاج (الماكينات - صور - تفاصيل واسماء اجزاء الماكينة)

وشكرا لكم


----------

